# glacier canyon



## bccash63 (Aug 10, 2008)

I wanted to write a review for Glacier Canyon in WI Dells but could not find it under WI timeshares in the review section. thanx, Dawn


----------



## swift (Aug 10, 2008)

If it is not listed when you send in the review make sure and note the RCI or II number and the Moderator will add it to the list.

Thank you for the review. If you have them send pictures too!!


----------



## Danette (Aug 11, 2008)

*Pics*

I recently submitted a review for Fiesta Americana Cabo, but did not see any way to submit pictures - how do I send them?  What kind of pics do tuggers want to see - room, pools, view, ongoing timeshare construction?  All of the above?

Thanks!


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 11, 2008)

any and all pictures of the resort are welcome, and if you notice some on the review pages that are outdated, feel free to submit a new one!

you can email the pictures to the review manager, or me at tug@tug2.net and ill get them to the proper person.

please of course include the resort name with the pictures =)

and please note the size of the pictures before sending, we would prefer the pictures to be under 400k or so.


----------

